# Strawberry dart frog price?



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

How much can I expect to pay for a strawberry dart. Just want to know for refrence when I look for them. 
Thanks


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

Why don't you check the Frog Classifieds threads, breeders, and sponsor's websites? That'll tell you everything.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Different morphs cost different prices also


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

Prices for O. pumilio (Strawberry Poison Dart Frogs) will probably vary the most of any dart frog, on a percentage basis. You can find anything from wholesale imports from $50 on up, to rarer morphs not recently imported at $400+. Captive bred of any morph will usually be more expensive than wild caught. There is no set price for any dart frog, really, and less for sporadically available ones like pumilio.


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

Yes the reason I ask is cause I found them the red with blue legs form for $40. And wanted to know if that was a good price since these will be my first pums.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

I wouldn't really recommend wholesale imports for the first time pumilio buyer. You never really know what you are going to get with some places, especially at a low low price like that (have they been sitting in stock for a long time, unable to move them? were they already picked over? etc...). Not that you are going to get screwed, or things will inevitably end in disaster, but who knows?


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

No I understand I'd rather be safe than sorry. The frogs just came in and they haven't been picked thru yet. There's a couple that are bright red with cobalt blue legs. I'm thinking for 40 bucks I might just get one and medicate it myself. But I think I'm just trying to convince myself it's a good idea.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Do you do your own fecals? Do you have the meds already? If not you will have to add those costs into the $40 frog. You're going to need at least 2 fecals done. If you use Dr Frye its $18 per fecal so thats $36 for 2 fecals. You have to send him the fecals, $10 2 day, twice? then there's the meds. So you see your $40 frog is now a $100 frog.


----------



## Catfur (Oct 5, 2004)

If you have to come here for validation, it's probably a bad idea. 

Getting one isn't really the best way to start either, they don't inherently need medicating either, you should probably test before you just medicate, many of the Panamanian pumilio imports have come in very clean (some haven't). If you can go and see them yourself, it's always better to pick them out yourself that way.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

I got my pumilio mancreeks for 65 each


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

I think the best thing would be to purchase from a reputable breeder. It seems like your trying to do anything to get the cheapest frog possible based on this thread and your other thread about trying to get a pair a Suriname Cobalts by catching them yourself and importing back to the U.S. It's better to pay a little more for a healthier frog from a good breeder. It's part of being a responsible dart hobbyist.


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

That's not at all what I'm trying to I have no proble paying top dollar for nice frogs. It's just my personal prefrence that WC frogs have way better color than CB frogs. The man creeks for $40 have better color than any of them iv seen for sale. And to the person above I dident want to go catch my own cobalt I have WC cobalts and when I go to Surinam I have an exporter going with to export all the frogs I catch for me.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

tonybmw328i said:


> That's not at all what I'm trying to I have no proble paying top dollar for nice frogs. It's just my personal prefrence that WC frogs have way better color than CB frogs. The man creeks for $40 have better color than any of them iv seen for sale. And to the person above I dident want to go catch my own cobalt I have WC cobalts and when I go to Surinam I have an exporter going with to export all the frogs I catch for me.




That doesn't sound legal


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Tony,

This all sounds a bit like a fantasy, doesn't it? You want to be Indiana Jones, right? Then just be what you want to be and not ask reputable folks what their opinion is about taking frogs from the wild.

Good luck, Richard.



tonybmw328i said:


> That's not at all what I'm trying to I have no proble paying top dollar for nice frogs. It's just my personal prefrence that WC frogs have way better color than CB frogs. The man creeks for $40 have better color than any of them iv seen for sale. And to the person above I dident want to go catch my own cobalt I have WC cobalts and when I go to Surinam I have an exporter going with to export all the frogs I catch for me.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

tonybmw328i said:


> That's not at all what I'm trying to I have no proble paying top dollar for nice frogs. It's just my personal prefrence that WC frogs have way better color than CB frogs. The man creeks for $40 have better color than any of them iv seen for sale.


Supplementing them with Naturose (astaxanthin) or any of the Repashy supplements with astaxanthin in them will bring out that color


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

Tonybmw328i, I'm just curious, how old are you?


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

Im 19 but i don't see what that has to do with anything. and as for fantasy if you all had the opportunity to do what Im doing you would in a heart beat and yeah its all legal if you have the money to do it. Im about done with darts because of all you people thinking your god Im a newbie to the whole dart thing and there's prob two or three people on this whole site who wont criticize everything you say. iv asked so many questions and got so many snob answers. Im sorry if Im being drama but its really upsets me when i ask a simple question about how much strawberry darts are and get answers like your being cheap by trying to catch my own frogs. as for me i wont post anymore questions and if i have a question ill just deal with it myself and hope i don't screw up. 
thanks to all the snob dart gods!


----------



## Jason DeSantis (Feb 2, 2006)

Dont get upset. Alot of the questions you have asked have come up many times before and some of the people who have been on here for some time get frustrated with the same question. Like I have said in the past, there is a way of getting ones point across by using constructive critisism rather then being rude.
Anyway, to answer your question. Its probably not a good idea to get your first pumilio from a wholesaler. Yes they are much cheaper and some do have great coloring but most likely it will die. I am not saying this because your newer. I have personly bought hundreds of pums from wholesalers in the past. With the ones you were to get you would have to expect 40-70% deadloss even with trying to medicate. So with that being said and assuming you still would like to get some try some cb ones first. IMO you dont want your first pumilio experience to be a bad one, and like stated above you can supplement them with some naturose to bring out the color. Hope this helps and try not to get frustrated. This forum is really a wealth of knowledge.
J


----------



## Leidig (Apr 10, 2009)

tonybmw328i said:


> Im 19 but i don't see what that has to do with anything. and as for fantasy if you all had the opportunity to do what Im doing you would in a heart beat and yeah its all legal if you have the money to do it. Im about done with darts because of all you people thinking your god Im a newbie to the whole dart thing and there's prob two or three people on this whole site who wont criticize everything you say. iv asked so many questions and got so many snob answers. Im sorry if Im being drama but its really upsets me when i ask a simple question about how much strawberry darts are and get answers like your being cheap by trying to catch my own frogs. as for me i wont post anymore questions and if i have a question ill just deal with it myself and hope i don't screw up.
> thanks to all the snob dart gods!


I think you're taking everything the wrong way. Everyone on here is more than happy to answer questions, but you need to think about what you're asking. The reason I asked how old you are is because all the threads you start are asking questions that are extremely repetitive. It seems every day you're asking for info on a new frog without ever using the search. It's almost like you're starting a thread to just start a thread. Having questions is a good thing and shows you're trying to be a responsible hobbyist, but many of the questions you ask are already answered in other threads. You just need to read more and post less. As for the people you're calling "Gods", they are extremely knowledgable people who love this hobby. They care about frogs and want others to be knowledgable about their own frogs. There is no need to take offense to any of the above comments. You're asking questions and they are honestly answering them. I think you need to stop acting like a spoiled rich child and start seriously considering what these "Gods" have to say. They are experts whose advice is very valuable.


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

most of the time i don't find my questions in other post which is why i ask them. and i ask about different frogs everyday because when i see one i like i get it. i may be rushing things but if i can get my hands on it now than most likely Im going to. Im sorry for being so rude but just got frustrated buy the fact that all my questions are turned down so fast. i really don't know how much strawberry's are and looked thru all classifieds and could not find one for sale like the ones i found. and as for exporters iv never dealt with them so i don't know about them either. like i said above i saw the frogs and wanted them but came here to ask if it was a good price and was told importers are not a good place to get frogs which was helpful and i thank you guys for that. again Im am sorry for my short fuse but iv got to many frogs and don't know alot about how to take care of them all. and i post my specific questions to try and get them answered asap instead of reading thru all the post. Im not saying my frogs are not being taken care of as they are all fat and some even started giving me eggs. from now on i wont post unless i have a major question i cant find an answer to.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Well put it this way, I only keep egg feeders and if I thought there were worthy $40 pums out there I would be all over them. Unless they're extremely acclimated, pumilio are really sensitive frogs. Really the only people who should consider buying from those sellers are people who are really experienced with pumilio, and those people won't because they know that most of the frogs are going to die. So they sell those to people without the knowledge of what's going on, or pet shops and stuff. They're just trying to get them in and out as fast as possible. Then the frogs (and the people buying them) pay the price. The good importers QT and treat their frogs before getting them out, by that point they're mostly healthy and acclimated. And they cost more but are more than worth it since you're not going to experience lots of losses, compared to paying those sellers that are really just interested in killing frogs for money. Like I said before, those supplements will color the frogs up like crazy - and the flash in those pics also brings it out more than it would look like in person. Newer hobbyists would really do best by buying frogs from people on this forum because they'll be in the best condition.


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks chris 
another newbie question which i could prob find in another post but what's the supplement for color you mentioned and where can i get some. there not alot of pet stores were Im from. i know i posted about it before but only got answers about tad color food.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

tonybmw328i said:


> Thanks chris
> another newbie question which i could prob find in another post but what's the supplement for color you mentioned and where can i get some. there not alot of pet stores were Im from. i know i posted about it before but only got answers about tad color food.


Naturose has the ingredient in it, Repashy SuperPig is for color, and Repashy Calcium plus ICB is the one I use cuz it has it and it's also an all-purpose supplement kind of on the cutting edge. Check out the Repashy Supplements thread


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

tonybmw328i said:


> Thanks chris
> another newbie question which i could prob find in another post but what's the supplement for color you mentioned and where can i get some. there not alot of pet stores were Im from. i know i posted about it before but only got answers about tad color food.


Naturose is for color as well as Repashy superpig. You probably won't find these at a Pet store. You'll have to buy online. I think a couple of the sponsors here sell both


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

yeah i think iv seen it but when i look online it looks like fish food? do i crush it up and dust the flies with it?


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

It comes in a foil bag that has a ziplock on it, its a fine white powder that you just dust the fruit flies with like the other supplements. I dust with Repashy Calcium plus ICB on Weds, Herptivite on Fri, and Repcal with D3 on Sun.


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

sorry last post. is this it? and again sorry to all i was rude to. i had know idea that you could search post which is why i just posted my questions.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

tonybmw328i said:


> sorry last post. is this it? and again sorry to all i was rude to. i had know idea that you could search post which is why i just posted my questions.


Thats one of them. There's a Supermin and a superpig


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Yeah that's it, some of the sponsors on here sell it, it's as cheap as the rest of the supplements

BTW, jeffr can tell you how red some of my frogs are colored


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

yea i just bought some form mike at new england herptoculture. i can also feed this to my tads right? jeff how red are his frogs? lol


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

I don't know anything about taking care of tads cuz like I said, I only keep egg feeders


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

ChrisK said:


> Yeah that's it, some of the sponsors on here sell it, it's as cheap as the rest of the supplements
> 
> BTW, jeffr can tell you how red some of my frogs are colored


yeah I can definitely vouch for that.

Chris thanks again for the FF, you bailed me out big time


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Those turkish gliders are insane right?


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

ChrisK said:


> Those turkish gliders are insane right?



The frogs have to work a little harder to get them the way they bounce all over the place


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

thanks chris ill just search the post  i just bought some turkish gliders also and the reproduce like crazy more flies than i know what to do with.


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

jeff do you keep tincs? iF so what supplement do you use for them i just bought the superPig, superMin and the calcium plus ICB


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

I have Tincs. I feed every other day rotating rep-cal calcium w/D3, herptivite, supermin, and ICB with Naturose twice a month. I do this for all my frogs


----------



## tonybmw328i (Oct 4, 2009)

Ok thanks Jeff.


----------

